# Boxes



## Bev Polmanteer (Jul 30, 2004)

Are boxes important to sales and do you sell them?


----------



## melchioe (Aug 2, 2004)

You might want to check out the earlier poll, there are some interesting comments on the "Pen Boxes" poll.  

I always give them a sleeve (even with boxes), and offer them a chance to purchase boxes as well.  Since the customer reaction to boxes is so varied (some will buy a $10 box for an $18 pen, and other will think a $5 box for a $98 pen is unreasonable, and some just hate the box no matter what), I offer them as an upgrade (and market it as such).  "Upgrade your pen with a quality display box!"


----------

